# Ice Fishing Suits



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Finally taking a serious look at ice fishing outerwear. * 

*Curious as to the different makes, styles, etc... Wanting personal experiences with them and recommendations.... durability, performance, features, pluses & minuses.*

*Clam Corporation Ice Armour
Arctic Gear
IDI Gear Arctic Armor
Frabill
Strikemaster
HyCreek
ColdSnap*

Features I'm interested in:
Short Inseam for us "Altitude Challenged-Ice Fisherman"
Insulated
Padded Knees & Rear End
Waterproof/Breathable
Lots & Lots & Lots of Pockets (Prefer velcro closure over zippers)


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i just bought an artic armor and so far i love it has more pockets than i need with zippers and velcro. also padded knees and butt and lower back.It is very warm was out checking ice today with it on and was burning up with one a shirt and jeans. i got mine from marks bait and tackle.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Stearns Survival Suit which is several years old. I too am vertically
challenged along with a round body and short inseam. Unfortunately, these suits are not made with various inseams so you take whatever comes with the "upper diameter" requirement. The Stearns has enough straps on the legs to keep it (most of the bottom of the leg) out of the snow, slush, surface water, etc.. As far as pockets go, there are plenty. I have lost items for weeks befor locating the right pocket! The suit is comfortable, well reinforced, very warm* and waterproof. I'm 5'-8", 178# and wear a large.
Hope this helps you even though you didn't list the Stearns.

* OK at 35 degrees but too warm at 40 on a sunshine day.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

IBJ.....Hands down.....luv my Arctic Armour suit....lives up to the hype.....and I'd not rather give the floation part a "field test"....But I'm damn glad it's there....if needed....Good luck on your suit of choice.....as I told ya....SEE MARK.....jON sR.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> I have a Stearns Survival Suit which is several years old. I too am vertically
> challenged along with a round body and short inseam. Unfortunately, these suits are not made with various inseams so you take whatever comes with the "upper diameter" requirement. The Stearns has enough straps on the legs to keep it (most of the bottom of the leg) out of the snow, slush, surface water, etc.. As far as pockets go, there are plenty. I have lost items for weeks befor locating the right pocket! The suit is comfortable, well reinforced, very warm* and waterproof. I'm 5'-8", 178# and wear a large.
> Hope this helps you even though you didn't list the Stearns.
> 
> * OK at 35 degrees but too warm at 40 on a sunshine day.



Sounds like I have the same suit as Ron, I got it at Rodmaker's 2 years ago and wouldnt be on the ice without it. Very warm and with foam floatation as well as inflatible air bladders.


----------



## bones. (Mar 9, 2005)

I've had the Arctic Armor 3 seasons. There is very little bulk and it is extremely warm plus it does float. I tested it in a pool and it floated me plus two additional swimmers on top of me. It is surprisingly buoyant. I'm confident it would help save my life if I busted through the ice.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I also own the idi artic armor, had it two years and could'nt be happier. My only negative is its to hot sometimes. ( i just got back from rhinelander wis. and temps were anywhere from -19 f to 8 f and i fished outside for 7-8 hrs at a time with no problems).


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Stearns For me too !! They are warm !


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Worn Arctic Armor Plus suit for three trips so far this season. Didn't think it was too hot with thermals and fleece pants and shirt on underneath. Would only wear thermals underneath if not leaving shanty to check tip-ups (I take the coat off while fishing). Nice mix of velcro/zipper pockets. You are down to only two pockets w/o the coat. Lining in the plus suit does make the pants stick a little coming off, not too bad. Knelt in plenty of water on Friday while running tip-ups. No leaks.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

I have had Stearns suits for 20 years and love them but I will be buying the Artic Armour suit next. I like the versatility of the bib and parka and I know alot of guys wearing them and they are awesome.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

If it don't float when you go in why buy it for ice fishing. I say Arctic Armour, Stearns or Mustang. I have Arctic Arnour and love it. Lite weight waterproof durable but not sure if they make it in a short.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i am only 5'6 and it fits me just fine


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a Artic Shield suit from Bass Pro. It has all the pads as the Artic Armor but im not sure if it floats, I would have to guess it does. The suit is realy warm, This is my first year with it and every trip I am leaving something off my base layer. The first trip this year I had on waaaaay to much under it, after the first hole drilled I was sweating my butt off. This summer im going to jump in the pool with in on and see what happens


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Bought the artic armor about a month ago a pleased w it. It's more like wearing a medium weight wind breaker but very warm and totally blocks the wind. The small is a 28" inseam which is great for us short guys. Jacket has tons of pockets. Price is steep but you get what you pay for.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Icebucket,

Have a Gander Mountain cold weather rain suit that doubles for late Fall and ice outings. Many pockets, velcro over zippers, etc. Has worked great for six years. No flotation but might be worth a lower-cost look.


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought the Arctic Armor a couple of weeks ago mainly for the flotation feature. I hope I never have to test it but with a wife and 3 kids it is a cheap life saving device.
I used it for 3 days up in Mitchells Bay at the end of the year and was very pleased with it. The last day I fished outside of the shanty on a bucket and stayed warm all day from 9:00 to 4:00.


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

I found one by fladen can order off ebay. looks good comes from europe about $125. has floatation and thermal. I think might order one for next year if work picks up


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I had a Mustang suit which was very good. However middle age caught up with me and I needed to go a size larger. I then bought the Arctis Armour suit by IDI Gear. As everyone says it too is a good system. I then saw the Fladen Resue suits on E-Bay and did some investigating. I was impressed with their website and ordered one from the E-bay shop for $165.00. My plan was to have a spare so that I could dry them out after a hard day of fishing. When is arrived I was very impressed with the features and quality of the suit. I have the lime green and blue color. Now, I absolutely love the Fladen suit. I have not worn the Arctic Armour suit since my Fladen arrived. Check out the web site 
http://www.fladenfishing.se/pdf/en_catalogue_lowres/122-131.pdf If you want to see it in use let me know. I am usually out somewhere every evening and all weekend.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

I also have the Fladen 2 piece suit. A very warm comfortable suit.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Guys, the suits you bought off me are Arctic Armor Insultex. These float, unlike the regular Ice Armor suits..........Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I have 1 Arctic Armor Insultex XXL suit left if anyone is interested for $299.00.......Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle and Ammo
7271 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a Mustang suit. It has built in PFD which is coast guard approved as a working PFD (must be worn to count as PFD). I wear it for ice fishing and many times at ice out or late fall. It is warm and never has failed me. I think the model is a 2175. I have all orange but would get the orange and black my brother has because his looks much cleaner after just as much use as mine


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Clam Blue is just the ticket for me and polartec underneath never a problem


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

My new frabill ice suit is the most comfortable and warm suit i have. i have a few mustang suits, have had stearns suits, and the Frabill is my top choice of them.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Bought the IDI Arctic Armor Insultex from Mark's Bait & Tackle in Ravenna/Kent. (The Red & Black Suit)

Gave the new suit it's first try-out this evening even though it was only for short time on Thursday 1/6/11. 

Man, this new tech stuff is something else. I only had a pair of long-johns under the pants and was a little warm with them. I cant believe the difference.

And to think I had been layering clothes for over 50 yrs and never thought the new apparel was worth a darn toot.

Guess the modern fabrics beat the old wool clothing out of the ball park. Hard to believe my multi-layering days looking like the Michellin Man are coming to an end.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

IBJ....Glad ya are gettin thru the clothing curve.....(What to wear under your wearable shanty) and also tickled to see it's still another WORKS IN PROGRESS"season.....on it's way to bringing you totally up to speed.....Now you pretty much got the bases covered....And IT'S TOTALLY TIME FOR "LOOK OUT FISH".....Save me some "ICE TIME"....jON sR.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

You betcha.... will try to hit the afternoon bite next week.. maybe hit Brady, Moggie, Cowan or Wingfoot. You name it, I'll be drilling holes for the both of us.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Look out....The "X" Michellin Man is on the move and feeling frisky.....God Forbid Fish....Ya in for a bigger pac "O" trouble that I first thought......But thats OK...Got another big fish-fry on it's way.....and I'll be hole hoppin for the main ingredient ....stay safe....jON sR.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

So let me ask this, I understand the 2 piece so you could take the coat off in the shanty. But should you go in, wouldn't the bibs fill with water? I've not yet ice fished, I'm looking to do it this year and have been looking into these suits for a bit, and was thinking a 1 piece suit would be a better option. Thoughts?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The bibs have a waisteline belt or come with belt loops so one can attach one to it.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I had a customer in yesterday that told me he tested his suit in a swimming pool last summer.He said he jumped off a small diving board and never went under when he hit the water, just like a beach ball would react when thrown into a pool.........Mark


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm looking forward to wearing mine during my daughter first high school softball games in the early spring. Mid 40's and i'll be dry and warm !


----------

